# JR Smith....All-Star?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Unsolicited, Smith told The Post he believes he should be considered for an All-Star selection for the first time in his career. [...]

"My eyes are on being an All-Star, honestly," Smith told The Post late Thursday after the Knicks hammered the mighty Spurs. “I’m not focusing on Sixth Man. Sixth Man is more long-term, honestly, end of the year. My individual goal right now is All-Star, then I’ll think about the Sixth Man. I’m trying to be that All-Star coming off the bench for my team."

Smith was devastated when coach Mike Woodson told him during training camp he envisioned him coming off the bench. It is rare for a bench player to be viewed as an All-Star, but Smith’s season has been eye-opening.

http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2013/01/jr-smith-wants-a-spot-on-the-all-star-team/


----------

